# Mayo jars and pressure canning



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone use mayo jars for pressure canning? What were your results? Thanks for your time.
Ann (and Rick)


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

.....


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I wouldn't.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

SquashNut said:


> I wouldn't.


We can appreciate your concern, we're looking for replies from anyone who HAS! They are older with Kerr numbers on them.

We googled and found this...

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/archive/index.php/t-317767.html

Back to HT archives from the mighty GOOGLE.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

SquashNut said:


> I wouldn't.


Agreed. Don't do it. Spring for a batch of new jars. If nothing else, advertise for some used canning jars in one of your local advertisers---one advantage of the older jars is their strength; in some instances the older jars are almost twice as heavy as the newer jars. If you do find some older jars be sure to check them for chips around where the lid goes.


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

I have done it and it was fine. BUT-- I was just putting water in them, to make my canner load full. I like having some clean water around in case I need to clean wounds, etc... 

I have never tried it for food, too chicken. LOL

Sorry that's all I've tried!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Well I have used the ones with Ball on the bottom for pressure canning. I didn't know how old they were though. those are thicker than the mayo jars I have that i got from my mother.
I thought something besides mayo came in them.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I received a bunch of jars..still with old canned food in them. Most were ball canning jars, but there were a few that appeared to be mayo jars. The stuff in them was canned in the 70's, so I would assume the jars were from around then. I did use a few of them to can a few things and I didn't have any probs with the canning process with them. However..and a HUGE however...I am completely new to canning and just didn't KNOW any better! I figured if someone else had used them before, I could! lol


----------



## windblown (Apr 18, 2011)

I went to a county sponsered class for canning the instructor showed a film on canning with a pressure canner one of the subjects was using mayo jars in the pressure canner when the person on the film took them out of the canner one exploded all over her front so ever sence I saw that I won't use them and advise others not to I have known others to use them for pickles without any bad effects I still rather not take chances tho


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I've used them for fridge pickles and dry goods, but not too many years ago they changed the lid size and canning lids don't fit on them anymore...


----------



## ekjns (May 31, 2002)

I used to can back in Maryland with a friend who insisted on using mayo jars...I wouldn't I am always safety first.....but her jars would shatter all the time. I truly understand wanting to save money and I hate to waste a good jar but I use them for stuff for in the fridge etc.......just sharing my experience...Good Luck whatever you decide!


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I've saved and used glass mayo jars for more years than I can remember. They're stored and used right along with my ball and kerr jars. I've never had one break and never had one not seal. Where's the problem?
I'm just mad mayo is sold in plastic now.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

My Grandma used them, Mom used them, I use them. Never had a problem and never had one break. I bought a new box of Kerr pints 3 years ago and the first time to use them, 2 broke. 1 more broke the next year. I am always careful with all jars....James


----------



## Anak (Jan 23, 2011)

I appreciate this thread because I have wondered about this subject many times.

My grandparents left behind a stash of something on the order of 200 old mayo jars. These are not the jars that I remember from the '70s and '80s. These are proportioned very much the same as quart canning jars. Many of them are marked on the bottom as Ball and Atlas jars. There is no question they are mayo jars. A few of them still have labels. I have always wondered about the feasibility of using them in the pressure canner, but I have avoided it because it has not been absolutely necessary. I try to make sure to use these jars for the water bath foods and reserve the "proper" jars for the pressure canner.

I would love to find out that I can use these in the pressure canner.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

My grandma ALWAYS use mayo jars but I think the mayo jars of previous years were more sturdy than the newer ones. I just use them for water bath stuff.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Anak, you scored! If you don't want to use them I'll be happy to provide my mailing address!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I used to use them, had breakage here and there,but as much as I cann, percentagewise ,it's to be expected. I have gotten rid of all of them over time, because I keep getting real canning jars from garage sales,ect.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't pressure can in any jar that doesn't have the added lip below the threads. 

I have "newer" (LOL most likely over 40 years old) mayo jars without this lip. I use them for bwb only.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Anak said:


> I appreciate this thread because I have wondered about this subject many times.
> 
> My grandparents left behind a stash of something on the order of 200 old mayo jars. These are not the jars that I remember from the '70s and '80s. These are proportioned very much the same as quart canning jars. Many of them are marked on the bottom as Ball and Atlas jars. There is no question they are mayo jars. A few of them still have labels. I have always wondered about the feasibility of using them in the pressure canner, but I have avoided it because it has not been absolutely necessary. I try to make sure to use these jars for the water bath foods and reserve the "proper" jars for the pressure canner.
> 
> I would love to find out that I can use these in the pressure canner.



Why not pressure can some water for a test. Keep them separate and as they pass the test store them with your canning jars. 

We have yet to put a Mayo jar in under pressure, but it sounds like these old ones we inherited with our farm may be worthier than Turn of the 21st century jars.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't think they recommend it because the jars you buy in the store are made for one-time use only, in other word, commercial use. The jars you buy for home canning are designed for multiple use and are therefore much sturdier and safer.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I used to use mayonnaise jars in the 70's. They were absolutely nothing like the jars today. They were good heavy sturdy jars. At that time I was water bath canning.

By the time I got a pressure canner, I'd moved several times and didn't move jars with me.

The mayonnaise I buy now isn't even in glass. It is in plastic that won't take even the slightest heat. I use them to store seeds and for my home made detergent.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pop uses them all the time. But these are very old mayo jars. I have a couple at the other house, I'll have to look to see who they were made by and if they have the ring. But they are good heavy thick jars and the only way you would know they were mayo jars is the fact they are round and have plain sides. Pop pressure cans in them, never had any problems.


----------



## Anak (Jan 23, 2011)

My mayo jars do have the additional lip around the bottom, and no, I'm not looking for a new home for them. We use the daylights out of them for bwb canning. I've just never tried them for pressure canning.

From the sound of it I am betting that I could use them for pressure canning if I had to. For now we are getting by without having to do that. We have enough branded jars to meet our needs pressure canning.

Funny thing about these jars, the rest of the family just wanted to throw them in the dumpster.


----------

